# How should I get myself out there?



## nickydafish (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey everyone I have been wanting to do some personal chef work for some time.  I have lots of experience in prepared meals and catering, and would love to start somthing and get some clients.  Being that I'm looking to cook in the clients home, makes things a bit more simple.  But my question is this; I'm not school trained but worked with some really good chefs and picked up lots of knowledge.  How should I go about marketing myself and making my way into that part of the business? Thank you all for your input.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've personal cheffed since 1996.....right now is not a great time to be getting into personal cheffing.

People that can afford personal chefs are looking for special diets.....
1) low fat
2) celiac, no glutin
3) diabetic

there are a huge amount of personal chef threads throughout chef talk.  I'll pull up some links but it would be worth your while to explore the archives.
Put in shroomgirl or Suzanne, personal chefs into the search engine


----------



## jay travis (May 1, 2006)

im doin teh same thing right now man, good luck to you


----------

